# Worms



## Mitchther (Nov 23, 2006)

How are earth worms for feeding piranahs?
-


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

MitchT said:


> How are earth worms for feeding piranahs?
> -


They are great! I feed my 3 inch rbps sparingly on that. About once every three days, usually give them talapia.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

im pretty sure me and my buddy dropped a worm or 2 in his tank of p's a about a year ago....i dont think they went for it...im thinkin of grabbin some big night crawlers this summer for mine...not sure if they give out poison or what not...2nd opinion would be great


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah they are good but mine never went for them but if yours do i say its good.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> yeah they are good but mine never went for them but if yours do i say its good.


thats why im on this site...i learn new things everyday...hope this helps u out mitch


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Worms are great if raised but don't get worms from outside due to pestasides and fertalizers.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Worms are great if raised but don't get worms from outside due to pestasides and fertalizers.:nod:


good point.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Worms are great if raised but don't get worms from outside due to pestasides and fertalizers.:nod:


even if they came from my backyard or from a river bank?? where nobody has been around for a while?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

I got mine at the fishing and bait store..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Go ahead if you wanna risk it try mealworms they work for me. but you never wanna put Piranhas at risk.



itstheiceman said:


> Worms are great if raised but don't get worms from outside due to pestasides and fertalizers.:nod:


even if they came from my backyard or from a river bank?? where nobody has been around for a while?
[/quote]
Think about whats in the ground or what could get in the ground? Oils,Chemicals, Radiator fluids and so on


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Earthworms would be a great treat for your piranhas since they are very low in fat and high in protein. I think that they should be fed in high amounts to juveniles...but that's just my personal opinion.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Earthworms would be a great treat for your piranhas since they are very low in fat and high in protein. I think that they should be fed in high amounts to juveniles...but that's just my personal opinion.
> ~Taylor~
> 
> _*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


x2..good info man :nod:


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

My fish love em. They'll swarm near the top of the tank & ill hand feed it to them. They slurp it down like spaghetti lol. Nothing like a long, protein-packed juicy slimy squigly thing. Seriously, they love it.

They're also a great alternative to feeders when feeding new or finicky fish. 
Just clean it off (dirt) before you throw em in the tank.

Hmm come to think of it, its been mos. since feeding them nightcrawlers. I guess ill be stopping by wallyworld after work. I wish Sams club sold em, I'd buy crates of em for sure...


----------



## suhongy (Aug 11, 2005)

At first my sanchezi didn't take it. But after a little diet training they're fine. I used night crawlers but switched to red worms.


----------



## pitbull931 (Dec 2, 2006)

my 2inch rbp's love em. they get one end of one an eat it like a spaghetti noodle


----------



## sell682 (Dec 28, 2006)

I feed my juv Gold Spilo one earthworm every two nights as a snack and it loves them. It takes small bites out of it at a time and then runs off to only ccome back and finish it. Also its high in protien I see greeat color and health in my fish.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

do you just drop them in? what if they dont eat it and it goes into the sand or gravel or something?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Ya my reds go nuts for nightcrawlers or super worms. But They are out of season right now so I can't get any.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

after fishing trips i always have left over worms. they love them.

heres a vid, 
click here


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If you dont mind being mean to worms and doing something kinda gross...

I usually take them by the head in one hand, then take 2 fingers from the other and pinch the worm behind the head, then slide it down the worm while pinching. It will make all the poop squirt out in a stream, you could probably write your name with it







.

I know its gross, but it makes a much smaller mess in the tank without the worms being full of poop.


----------



## ruddiger (Jan 4, 2007)

NeXuS said:


> do you just drop them in? what if they dont eat it and it goes into the sand or gravel or something?


I don't know about others, but I got my fishing pole out and just tied the fishing line around the worm and tossed him in. That way, he doesn't sink straight to the ground. It's suspended a little close to the top, and my guys come out and take little bites out of him now and again.

What I want to know is how long should I leave it in there if they don't finish it? I don't want worm chunks floating all over my tank, and I don't want to drown the worm (if that's even possible).


----------

